# The end of the Ministry of Equality



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just learned that ZP has abolished the Ministerio de Igualdad and also the housing ministry in his latest reshuffle.

I'm particularly sorry to hear this because Bibiana Aido, the youngest ever government minister, is a native of our town and we are all very proud of her.

Following her tireless campaigning against domestic violence, the number of _denuncias_ shot up and the police now take attacks on partners very seriously.

She has also done a lot to enforce the Ley de Igualdad and get equal pay for women in the workplace.

Adiós al Ministerio de Igualdad · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Just learned that ZP has abolished the Ministerio de Igualdad and also the housing ministry in his latest reshuffle.
> 
> I'm particularly sorry to hear this because Bibiana Aido, the youngest ever government minister, is a native of our town and we are all very proud of her.
> 
> ...


What is the rationale behind that? Which department will take over the duties of the Housing Ministry?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> What is the rationale behind that? Which department will take over the duties of the Housing Ministry?


Rational? Rational???
It was a Ministry created by this government and 'cos we ain't got no money, well, that's the end of that. Officially it's now the Ministerio de Sanidad, Política social e Igualdad led by Leire Pajín who reacted serenely to the obscene insult of the mayor of Valladolid yesterday.
Housing goes to the Ministerio de Fomento (Public Works??)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Rational? Rational???
> It was a Ministry created by this government and 'cos we ain't got no money, well, that's the end of that. Officially it's now the Ministerio de Sanidad, Política social e Igualdad led by Leire Pajín who reacted serenely to the obscene insult of the mayor of Valladolid yesterday.
> Housing goes to the Ministerio de Fomento (Public Works??)


Hopefully not the end of action on domestic violence, equal pay or equal treatment for minorities?

At which point those lines from the John Lennon song come into my head...
'You can say I'm a dreamer...'


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Hopefully not the end of action on domestic violence, equal pay or equal treatment for minorities?
> 
> At which point those lines from the John Lennon song come into my head...
> 'You can say I'm a dreamer...'


Well, while I'm not saying it's a good idea to close down the Ministry, not much progress is being made on the domestic violence front. There are already more victims this year than all of last year... I think what was needed was more money, more planning, more support and more IDEAS - not to close it down.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, while I'm not saying it's a good idea to close down the Ministry, not much progress is being made on the domestic violence front. There are already more victims this year than all of last year... I think what was needed was more money, more planning, more support and more IDEAS - not to close it down.


Are there are more victims, or are the figures are going up because there are more denuncias? 

I'm sure Bibiana will keep up the campaigns and there are far more women's groups on the case these days. The very existence of a government ministry, even if it only lasted three years, has provided a lot of motivation in this respect.

I suspect ZP wants her to have a lower profile because she is quite outspoken and has p***ed off a lot of people over the abortion issue. He has definitely lost the courage behind his earlier convictions, and reluctantly I have come to the conclusion that he has to go.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Are there are more victims, or are the figures are going up because there are more denuncias?
> 
> I'm sure Bibiana will keep up the campaigns and there are far more women's groups on the case these days. The very existence of a government ministry, even if it only lasted three years, has provided a lot of motivation in this respect.
> 
> I suspect ZP wants her to have a lower profile because she is quite outspoken and has p***ed off a lot of people over the abortion issue. He has definitely lost the courage behind his earlier convictions, and reluctantly I have come to the conclusion that he has to go.


Sorry, I didn't mean more victims, I should have said more deaths. The number of victims might go up because of more and more women having access to and using protection and other aid. The number of deaths should NOT!


----------

